
Using Dropbox as your database backup space - vanwilder77
http://virendra.me/post/51254875516/using-dropbox-as-your-database-backup-space
======
Servora
Dropbox is easy to use and is very popular among students and small
businesses. An alternative that caters primarily to businesses would be Box.

